# I'm here for you



## waki

Can you help me to translate this to turkish?
"I'm here for you"


----------



## ameana7

Hola Waki, 
Puedes decir "Senin için buradayım." Si das mas contexto, yo puedo hacer una traduccion mejor, porque la de aqui es muy literal.

Espero que te sirve.


----------



## waki

Thank you ameana7.
Solo quiero decirle a un amigo que cuenta conmigo, como decirle "estoy aqui para ayudarte cuando lo necesites"
Gracias
corrección: Espero que te _sirva._


----------



## ameana7

Gracias por la corrección Waki  Entonces, puedes decir "Her zaman yanındayım" que significa "estoy aqui cuando me necesites." Creo que es mejor.

Espero que te _sirva _

Sevgi


----------



## waki

Ameana7:
Gracias por tu ayuda. Me gustaria tener contacto contigo por MSN.
Adios. 
Blanca.


----------



## birkem

so then what's the difference between "sana" and "senin için"?? 
entonces cuál es la diferencia entre "sana" y "senin için"??


----------



## Chazzwozzer

birkem said:


> so then what's the difference between "sana" and "senin için"??
> entonces cuál es la diferencia entre "sana" y "senin için"??



* sana: *to you (eg. *Ben bunu sana verdim. I gave it to you.*)
* senin için:* for you (eg. *Ben bunu yalnızca senin için yaptım! I did it just/only for you! *)


----------



## birkem

tamam, anladim!!! çok tesekkur ederim


----------



## ameana7

Hola Birkem,

Más ejemplos con "sana" y "senin için"

"_sana_" es "a ti".

_Te_ lo digo _a ti_ que mañana hay dos examenes.

"_Senin için_" es, como la canción, "Dos gardeñas _para _ti".

"Seni" es:
 "_Te_ puedo ver".


----------

